# Surf report: last 2 weeks!



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Well,

Sorry for the lack of reports guys. Ive been drum fishing off the surf for the most part trying to take advantage of them while they are here. 

I managed 1 good drum sunday AM at 530am. It was blowing 20-25 ENE, and it taped out at 49" long. What an incredible fight. Easily the hardest fighting drum ive ever caught, it didnt help that it was super rough out! It was the one run that I had that day. Left right after I released her, I had been fishing since 230pm the day before! 15.5 straight hours of soaking bait and I didnt get my run until right at the end when it started raining....go figure!

Had a bunch of sharks almost every time I went out. Got tired of taking pics of them since theres so many of them.

Ive also been out a few times at night to mess around with fluke. A few here and there. Never really gave it a good effort since I was usually on the way home from drum fishing for a few hours.

Last evening I went to willoughby to see if I could find some mullet around 6 when I got off work. Naturally I had to bring a rod with me. Got 1 small striper after about 5 casts with a popper. Nice fiesty little guy. I netted some mullet but they were small. Threw them all back.

The woman in the apartments there called the marine police on me again. Its almost getting funny now. The woman believes that I am tresspassing by walking under her dock. She also always screams at me for keeping "illegal flounder" as she calls it. I ALWAYS whip out my tape measure and hand it to her. When she sees the fluke up close she goes..."oh thats a big one"! She cracks me up because she gets so upset that I can cast directly in front of her dock and catch a fluke every other cast when she cant even get a hit.

She doesnt even care that I tag almost every one I catch. I guees she doesnt understand the whole tagging program. Even people on private docks have no problem letting me fish them whenever I want because of the tagging. They realize its for the good of the species.

Its always the same officer that comes up to me too, and its always the same conversation:

me: evening officer how are you doing tonite?

officer: good, good and yourself?

me: pretty good.

officer: anything going on tonite?

me: a few small fish, give it another month and theyll be thick. She called you out again didnt she?

officer: yep she sure did. she says she wants to press tresspassing charges on you again (as the woman is standing on her dock smiling and watching the officer always shines his light in my bucket to appease her...Meanwhile we are exchanging fish stories from the week)..Yes this really does happen on a weekly basis haha!

me: alright see ya next week (and we both laugh). 

Ive had 4-5 different officers come up to me there. On ATV's, by foot, an SUV one time. Ive never gotten a ticket. Its when you have illegal fish, or arent polite enough to make thier job easier that you get written up. If they are approaching you, get out of the water, reel in your lines (even if bait fishing), and talk to them. If they feel like you are giving them 100% of your attention like you should be, they will work with you.

Then the officer will walk back up to her and explain that I am well within my rights to fish there.

Just so you all know. Almost all of willoughby is city or public property. It is 100% legal for you to fish there (yes even under her dock). The left side of the bridge is where it gets iffy. That would be tresspassing. Also, technically you should not be "on the jetty". But it is perfectly legal for you to stand in the water in front of the rocks! If you are in doubt of whether its legal or illegal at willoughby, Just make sure you stay below the high tide line. 

Sorry for the long post! Im on my last nerve with this woman. When im trying to fish a particular part of a tide stage, (alot of the time im looking for a particular hour) dealing with her shenanigans is the last thing I wanna do.


----------



## flasheepshead (Apr 19, 2010)

Good Post M30!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Very nice post. Is all of the fishing that you mentioned at WS?


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Gotta love the ignorant people that try to be high and mighty. haha.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

where are you parking at to get out there ???? p/m me if you dont want to post it...


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Smittroc said:


> Very nice post. Is all of the fishing that you mentioned at WS?


no not at "willoughby spit"....but most of my fishing is done within a mile of there! 

-there are only certain conditions (wind/tide/moon) that I have found willoughby to consistently produce striper on for me. You can always catch a striper or two there but there are certain conditions that I have found that it produces a "fish on every cast". These condition only happen once or twice a season. But some of those fish can be in the 30 pound class or better.

This year it is set up differently than in years past. The bar is way off to the right of the jetty (last year it was right in front of that yellow sign). The jetty is also fully exposed (last year you had dry sand all the way up to the end of the rocks). Very dangerous if you dont know what your doing because off the tip of the jetty it drops to 8 feet and the current really moves around that point. To get to the end of it you need to walk the rocks for 60-70 yards and they are far from flat (the end of the jetty is also covered by water at the top of the tide)!

When I fish it this fall its gonna be in a wetsuit at night from that sand bar. You cannot fish it properly from shore, the bar is just too far out there now. Its a good 70-80 yard swim before you could even expect to be in 3 feet of water


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Sounds like some_busy_body needs to get a life. Or laid....asap.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

classic. i love throwing the middle finger to people with more money than sense. as for the Private Beach to the west, VA needs a beach access law for the public. the fact that you can secure whole lengths of oceanfront for private use is total bullsh*t. nobody owns the ocean, and the beach is included.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Liked reading about the crazy lady!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Taxes pay for the beach. I pay taxes. Even when they say "OK", they will not let you park withen 1/4 mile+. Then the outlets to the beach get scweezed.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Well Mr Power it sounds like u know what your're doing out there! I'd love to see the pics when that time rolls around. I know of a spot close by there that produces some nice rock fish as well. Consistantly from what Ive been seeing but I'd have to find a google map of it.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

one of my buddies posted a pic last october of a 32lber from the general norfolk area from when we were fishing together. We were fishing some flats next to a deep channel in norfolk...

I will post a pic of a big momma from last night as well...caught on artificial of course


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

m30power said:


> one of my buddies posted a pic last october of a 32lber from the general norfolk area from when we were fishing together. We were fishing some flats next to a deep channel in norfolk...
> 
> I will post a pic of a big momma from last night as well...caught on artificial of course


wow can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

That story about the lady is a classic haha... :fishing: 

Damn, do I need to return my waders and get a wetsuit now?


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Smittroc said:


> Well Mr Power it sounds like u know what your're doing out there! I'd love to see the pics when that time rolls around. I know of a spot close by there that produces some nice rock fish as well. Consistantly from what Ive been seeing but I'd have to find a google map of it.



still very early in the season...but here she is, skinny 39 incher:










she ate a 7 inch black rough sided red fin


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

nice fish !!!!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Nice!!! I see u got it up and posted. I take it ur a go getter lol!


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Awesome...I have seen a 50 lber wash up behind odu..so they're outthere in Norfolk.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

m30power said:


> still very early in the season...but here she is, skinny 39 incher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright Power, what's the method to get a pic from my pic file to displaying it on here??


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

I upload the pic into my photobucket account. Which is free!

Then click on the insert image button at the top of every new post. I copy and paste the direct link provided by photobucket into the insert image screen. I hit enter and preview my post to see if it went in correctly!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good stuff man, glad you got a drum. I did diddley at Back Bay on Tues- a blue, a trout and an old crab pot loaded with mussells,two oyster crackers? and a stone crab


----------



## rocky37167 (Oct 12, 2010)

*thanks.*

new to this beautiful state, if you ever need bail money contact us. My husand is dying to get to the coast this weekend (ocean isle for the oyster feast)--excuse to try surf fishing. I hope you are close. You just keep fishing. we're on our way


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

are you advertising your bail bonds on a fishing board? haha welcome aboard


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

m30power said:


> are you advertising your bail bonds on a fishing board? haha welcome aboard


lol!!!


----------

